# Jon Appleton, anyone?



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Does anyone here know of the composer Jon Appleton and familiar with his works? I am totally not, but understand he has a reputation, largely in electronic music. Recently, I learned that my wife corresponds with him on Facebook. They were high school classmates in Los Angeles and have remained in contact without having seen each other since. I learned about his personal background from my wife and the basics of his career from Wikipedia, but I'd like to know more about his professional reputation and to hear some of his music. Any guidance appreciated.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I remember his record "Silver Apples of the Moon," and I have his book on electronic music.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

^ Wasn't Silver Apples of the Moon by Morton Subotnick?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

It was, indeed, Subotnik.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

KenOC said:


> It was, indeed, Subotnik.


KenOC! It's good to see you!

No, I mean I remember his copy of that album. 

The book part is correct, I think. I don't want to go find it. What did y'all think of that book, BTW? It had the first diagram of the tape-loop feedback system I ever saw, and I think this is where Brian Eno got the idea. He and Robert Fripp then went on to use it to produce "No Pussyfooting" and "Evening Star." They used two Revox reel-to-reel recorders.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Till now, I never even heard from the good man, had to use google.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I've actually known Jon for a long time. But to pass judgment on his music on a public forum would be, I think, a breech of friendship.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

There's an Amazon misprint on the book listing; it's not listed under his name. I had to look at the images to identify it. Mine has the same green dust jacket.


----------

